# Circus Seat wagon with Vinyl Figures - Children Revisited



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Last August I posted the original about my find of inexpensive vinyl figures that I thought would work as children.  I have a need for a large number of seated figures to use as the circus grandstand crowd.











I was in the process of building a circus seat wagon which is finally finished. Below it is in the process of unfolding from the shipping position on the railroad flat car.












Here it is all set up and ready for the crowd.












After the holidays I finally got a start on modifying the figures.












As a demonstration I lined up the 5 figures above to illustrate some of the modifications.  The original is on the left.  The second figure shows how I started by cutting  the leg to convert to a seated position.
By only bending one leg I got a figure that is walking up the steps.  The last 2 have been converted to a seated position and the one on the right has the arm bent to change the look.












Here are the girls trying out the stands.

Next I worked on some vendors.










Above are two original figures and sculpy modifications next to them.  The containers hide the jointed legs.

After cutting and gluing many legs to convert the figures to sitting positions I started seating them to get an idea of the effect.











The next picture shows where I stand on completing the crowd.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif










I have done a bunch of experimenting along the way to improve the process of converting the figures to a seated position.  I have stopped cutting with a saw and started using a dremmel tool with a pointed grinder to notch the back of the knees about 80% of the way through from the back.  That leaves a section which helps hold the legs in position as they are glued.  It also produces a rounded knee rather than a pointed knee which has to be rounded off later.  I started using 5 minute epoxy to reattach the legs.  Now I use thick CA and an accelerant.

Last night while holding a figure to glue the legs, I forced the figure into a back bend position. This started me thinking about circus performers /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif and -  presto - a new circus act came into being.  Auditions are now under way.  Here they are practicing.   Sculpy modifications and painting are scheduled for later.










There appears to be room for approximately 120 seated people in the stands.  Thus far I have converted only 50 to a seated position.  I have some other ideas for micro scenes within the stands.  So many ideas and so little time!

Bob


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy Smokes, thats' a lotta work!


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
It looks like a lot of work, but the result is fantastic....the crowd looks like they are enjoying the circus.... []


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a couple of those figures, picked up a year ago at Safeway on a whim. My teenage daughter came by, took one look and promptly proclaimed them 'Polly Pockets'.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice crowd and thanks for the hint on bending knees rather than cutting all the way through.  I'll be able to use that idea.  Curiously, what is the source of the grandstand wagon?  I am not familiar with much of the circus and fairground offerrings.


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

very nice... 
great idea for making the figures legs move in a seating position 
I usually dont have the patience to cut the legs in a seating position 

if i had 50+ figures i would just cut the legs off lol 

i admire your patience keep up the awesome work!!!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive, _highly innovative_ effect ! Great job !


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

All, 
Thanks for the nice comments. I'm glad you enjoyed the project. 

Robert, the seat wagon is a 1/2" scale kit from Circus Crafts of San Diego, CA. It is one of several kits that I purchased from a vendor at the national meeting of the Circus Model Builders several years ago. I have heard that the man that built these kits passed away but I have not had any information if anyone else may have picked up the line. This is the second one of these seat wagons that I have built. The first one was in HO scale about 30 years ago when my eyes were a little better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

really great! 

how long are these figures?


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

The figures range from 2-3/4 inches to 3 inches in height. 

Bob


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's 6 ft 7 to 7' 3" in 1:29.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

being 5' 5'' to 6' in 1:24


----------



## rockymtnrr (Feb 18, 2008)

Bob,
Very nice job with the figures for your circus seat wagon. I have one of these kits and your posting has given me a push towards opening the box and start production.
Bill


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm progressing on the other figures, but I had to add a few of my own.  I decided to create a family scene.

Here is Dad.










The son is a litle concerned about one of the circus acts and needs the comfort of Dad's lap.










The daughter is a little older so she is OK with the act but Dad wants to be sure.










The daughter is one of my purchaased figures reworked to be in the seated position.

Dad and son were both sculpted in the Chris Walas method.  Dad has a 1:24 scale armiture and son started with an armiture slightly smaller than 1:29.
This one tought me a lot about degree of dificulty as you get smaller.  I also need to study childrens faces.  I know that children's heads are a little larger relative to the body size but there is obviously more to it than that.  My boy looks like a little old man. 
My hat's off to Torby and his 1:29 figures. They are tough to do.

Bob


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cute scene. 

Took the boys to see "Fellowship of the Ring." They were a little young, but they knew the story and it was a rather momentous occasion, so I took them anyhow. Ethan spent the whole movie in my lap, but liked it. "Cubby, when it gets scary, remember, you know the end of the story."


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

My boy looks like a little old man. 


try to make children with a big scull, but tiny face with a high, broad, prominent forehead. a small stubby nose and big roundish eyes help too.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I'll put those in my how to file and give it a try. 

Bob


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is an update on Dad and son.
They moved to the front row, Mom is fussing over the boy because he looks distraught, and the vendor is trying to appease him with some cotton candy.  The older sister is sitting a row back resting her broken leg on the stands and trying to figure out how she could get some of that sympathy and the cottn candy.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

The last two weeks I have spent most of my time in the basement working on the circus crowd.  Fortunately, there were enough snow storms to justify my absence.
This is the final scene of the completed circus crowd.  There are 129 people in the scene.  Three are my sculpy creations and the rest started out as the purchased adjustable vinyl figures that I have altered using Sculpy or Magic Sculpt.











As reported earlier, this project seems to have a life of its own and has drawn me into details that very few people will notice, but i had a good time and my Granddaughters love it.

I'll attempt to share a few of the details with close ups.

This is the left side of the stands.








 Now the right side.









The scout troup sort of jumped out at me when I saw backpacks on a number of figures.  The younger looking once became Cub Scouts in yellow - the traditional blue shirts are way to dark for this scene.  The taller figures became Boy Scouts and the women are Den Leaders. 










Want to share my ice cream?
More details that just grew on me.  The ice cream is Firm Supersculpy formed on a wire, then painted.  The ones with a bite out of them were accomplished by pinching out a piece of the end of the ice cream bar with a pliars after baking .










The Scoutmaster has had a number of icecreams and they are starting to go to his midsection.  The tie is also a sculpy add on.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

What would a circus be without balloons and cotton candy.  Again details were created with Firm Supersculpy on a wire.









You cannot have circus goodies without vendors in the stands hawking them.  Once again the camera finds the critical areas to exploit.  Most all of the figures in the picture have been reworked to conceel the movable legs and where the legs were cut to convert them to seated figures. However, the girl going up the steps toward the vendor has escaped the Sculpy treatment and the jointed leg is quite obvious.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

The late arrivals are being directed to their seats by ushers and the maintenance crew is busy replacing the trash can in the background.










The tumbling act is in mid performance.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

The ankles of the man supporting the young lady had to be cut to reposition the feet for the intended flip.  At the same time the reverse of liposuction had to be accomplished.  Firm Sculpy was used on both figures to produce hips and a butt.  No pun intended Butt that is the end.   










Bob


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked and looked...but I couldn't find Waldo...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Brilliant! Love the story behind the characters.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Must be a kid's club attending. I see boy scouts. Who wears yellow, 4h maybe?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very clever arrangement. I love the way the crowd has been built up. Nice work!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh. They're Cub Scouts 'cause the blue was too dark. Sorry, I just look at the pictures


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job on your own figures too.


----------



## cesomers (Jul 18, 2021)

Hello all,
I know this is an older post, but I was wondering if anyone has the 1/2 scale plans for the seat wagons, it would be great if I could borrow them, or does anyone have a 1/2 scale seat wagon kit they would like to sell? I know they were made by Circus crafts in the 80s and 90s and would love to build one, any help would be appreciated
Thank you.


----------

